# Rib stall?



## akdutchguy (Jun 18, 2016)

Has anybody ever had a batch of ribs stall?  I have 6 racks in the uds. I've been at 154 for almost an hour now. I boosted the drum temp up to 280. I can't think of a time where I had ribs stall.
Jason


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2016)

I can't say. I don't monitor IT and at 225+/- they have always been done in 6 hours. Even if they did stall, there was no change in the expected outcome or timing. Did yours go long, like 7-8 hours or something?...JJ


----------



## akdutchguy (Jun 18, 2016)

They were done in 5. I can usually get them done in 3.5-4 in the drum. Finally temped at 195. The lower rack got done a bit sooner but not by much. I have never done 8 flat racks before. I'm wondering if it was just the massive amount of meat all persperating at the same time. Kind of odd. The last shoulder stalled twice. First at 160 for 3.5 hours then at 187 for  3. 
Jason


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 19, 2016)

I've had ribs done in as short as 3 hours and as long as 7 hours.

Al


----------

